# Mexican Rice and Beans as you would find in a recipe help



## larry_stewart (Jan 6, 2016)

Inspired by the stuffed pepper thread, I go a few questions about Mexican Rice and Beans , as you would find in a restaurant ( or at least my restaurant).

Id like to duplicate them as close as possible.

Heres the description.

*Rice:*
Rice is small thin grain
Color is a pale reddish orange 
Its dry and flakey ( not soupy or saucey)
Very bland, but in a good way ( almost keep it simple stupid)
No obvious signs of vegetables or vegetable pieces ( such as onions, peppers or tomatoes)
When Dissecting it, i did detect what looked like tomato paste, which was probably supposed to break down, but i managed to find some that didn't  

*Beans:*
Mostly smooth ( with a few beans that escaped the food processor blades)
No evidence of any other vegetables other than the beans
bland, but in a good way
always served with melted white bland cheese on top

I make a Spanish rice, which is not as dry, and has the obvious onions and peppers in it , which is very good, but I'm looking more for the simple, mexican rice served in my local restaurant.

Any recipes or help appreciated, even if not vegetarian
Im aware of the use of lard ( not that I use it) so it won't come as a complete shock if some of your suggestions require it.

Larry

Larry


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2016)

Sounds like long grain rice maybe cooked in some tomato to give it color.

The beans appear to be refried.  Pinto beans are typically used.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 6, 2016)

*Mexican Rice*

Ingredients:

•	1 cup brown rice
•	2 cups vegetable broth
•	14½ oz can petite diced tomatoes, with juice
•	½ red bell pepper, diced
•	½ green bell pepper, diced
•	1 jalapeño, ribs and seeds removed, diced
•	1 tsp ground cumin
•	1 tsp Mexican oregano
•	1/2 tsp ground coriander
•	fresh cilantro for garnish

Instructions:

Pour vegetable broth and juice from petite diced tomatoes into a large measuring cup. Add water to make 2½ cups, if required. Put all ingredients into a rice cooker or a medium sized pot and cook as you would everyday rice. 

Place the finished rice in a serving bowl and garnish it with fresh cilantro***. 

*Refried Beans*

Ingredients:

•	1½ cups dry pinto beans 
•	4 Tbs bacon fat 
•	½ cup onion, minced 
•	3 cloves garlic, minced
•	1 jalapeño pepper, seeded and minced
•	2 tsp cumin
•	2 tsp paprika
•	2 tsp sea salt
•	1 tsp chili powder
•	1 tsp black pepper

Instructions:

Soak the beans, covered in water, for 8 hours or overnight then drain and rinse the soaked beans. Cover them with fresh water by about 3 inches, bring the pot to a boil, reduce the heat, and simmer for about 3 hours, adding more water if necessary, until the beans are tender. Drain the beans, reserving the bean broth.

In a large saucepan, sauté the onion and jalapeño in the bacon fat until soft. Add the garlic and sauté for about 45 seconds more. 

Add the beans and some of the bean broth. Add the cumin, paprika, chili powder, salt and pepper and mix well. Bring to a slow simmer and cook for 10 to 20 minutes, stirring occasionally. Once beans are heated through, mash them with a potato masher or an immersion blender to the desired consistency.

Place the refried beans in a serving bowl and garnish with fresh cilantro*** and scallions.

***If you're one of those people who think cilantro tastes like soap, use epazote, which tastes more like kerosene, or just use parsley.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2016)

The addition of Sazón Goya con Azafran (saffron) will Mexican-up rice and beans.  It's basically MSG with other seasonings, is vegan, and will give a bit of orangey color to rice.  Comes in a box of small packets.

Nice recipes, SLoB!  Have never heard epazote compared to kerosene


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 6, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Nice recipes, SLoB!  Have never heard epazote compared to kerosene



I've heard it compared to gasoline, kerosine, turpentine and creosote. Personally, I like it and I used it in place of cilantro in several of my Mexican dishes in Amoretti Test Kitchen taste tests to see if I get a negative reaction, but I never did. Fortunately there is a Mercado de Productos in my neighborhood so I have a ready supply.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 6, 2016)

larry_stewart said:


> *Rice:*
> Rice is small thin grain
> Color is a pale reddish orange
> Its dry and flakey ( not soupy or saucey)
> Very bland, but in a good way ( almost keep it simple stupid)



If this is really what you want, look for Del Real Arroz in your grocers refrigerated case. That's about as bland as Mexican style rice gets.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2016)

don't forget a lot of restaurants are trying t cut corners and simplify a lot of recipes, read skip ingredients.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 6, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> don't forget a lot of restaurants are trying t cut corners and simplify a lot of recipes, read skip ingredients.



Yeah, the rice i have there is very simple, can't even say its the greatest rice Ive ever eaten, but its great for what it is ( and the same with the beans).  Its almost like it follows the rule " Less is more"


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2016)

I *always* sauté the rice in the tiniest bit of oil first before adding the liquid - it does wonders for making a *nice fluffy rice* that has separate grains, as opposed to sticky rice.  Saute just long enough that you begin to detect a nutty aroma.  Add chicken or veggie broth and cook as directed.

I usually add a tiny bit of turmeric to the cooking liquid for the yellowy/orangey color, and sometimes a spoonful of salsa or a little tomato paste - not a lot, I don't want it to taste tomatoey.  I like to mix a few peas in when I take it off the stove. 

For the refried beans, I mash them a little more to make them creamier. I usually use Cotija to top while they're still hot.  It's a hard, crumbly, rather salty flavored Mexican cheese and I'm pretty sure that's what they use in restaurants. It's delicious. Refried black beans are very good, too. 

I need to try the Sazón Goya con Azafran that Dawg mentioned.  Sounds good.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2016)

Why do you want bland rice and beans? I always ask for limes,  salsa and hot sauce at restaurants to add to mine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2016)

Sauteeing the rice is a great idea, Cheryl.  I've done that with fideo (tiny Mexican pasta) for soup, it does bring out a good flavor.  Hadn't tried it with rice, but will next time!


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 6, 2016)

I will take a guess at what they are doing. 

Slightly browning the rice in oil. 
Adding purred tomato (out of a can), chicken bullion powder (the kind loaded with MSG) and water. 
Cover and cook

For the beans 
Cook beans until soft and reduce liquid, season with salt. Heat oil in pan add beans and mash with a bean masher.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 6, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> The addition of Sazón Goya con Azafran (saffron) will Mexican-up rice and beans. It's basically MSG with other seasonings, is vegan, and will give a bit of orangey color to rice. Comes in a box of small packets.


 

This is what I also think is commonly used.  

They also make it with annatto which is a more traditional latin spice that makes everything yellow.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2016)

jennyema said:


> This is what I also think is commonly used.
> 
> They also make it with annatto which is a more traditional latin spice that makes everything yellow.




Just looked in my Goya box, I combined the annatto packets with the ones with saffron, so I have some of both!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Jan 6, 2016)

Here's an article about Mexican white cheeses.  Sometimes we get dishes with big crumblies sprinkled on top and sometimes long melty threads.  Neither kind is as thick as cheese on pizza,  just some for garnish.

At home I tend to use Monterey Jack.

Cooking with Cotija, Queso Fresco, and Other Mexican Cheeses | - Cinco de Mayo | Epicurious.com


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2016)

Larry, I also like the Mexican Rice just as you described. Mexican rice is nothing like Spanish rice.

Here's what I said back in 2010 about it..



> My friend owns a Mexican restaurant and I could never get it just right  until she taught me how. Add a tablespoon of vegetable oil to a sauce  pan, and saute one cup of dry rice for a minute or two.  Add 1 and 3/4  cups of water, 2 tablespoons of tomato paste, 1 tsp. of cumin, and 1/2  tsp of salt. Stir and bring to the boil. Cover, and cut heat to the  lowest flame.  Let it simmer for 15 min.  Fluff with a fork. Perfect  Mexican rice.
> Do not try to substitute any other tomato product.....it just won't work.
> BTW, I buy tomato paste in a tube rather than by the can.  It's always  ready  for this recipe, and others, in the fridge without opening a  whole can.


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 6, 2016)

Kayelle, I usually have a tube of tomato paste in my fridge.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2016)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Here's an article about Mexican white cheeses.  Sometimes we get dishes with big crumblies sprinkled on top and sometimes long melty threads.  Neither kind is as thick as cheese on pizza,  just some for garnish.
> 
> At home I tend to use Monterey Jack.
> 
> Cooking with Cotija, Queso Fresco, and Other Mexican Cheeses | - Cinco de Mayo | Epicurious.com




Nice article, Whiska.  Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2016)

Dawgluver said:


> Sauteeing the rice is a great idea, Cheryl. I've done that with fideo (tiny Mexican pasta) for soup, it does bring out a good flavor. Hadn't tried it with rice, but will next time!


 
It really is crucial step to an end result of fluffy rice. Something to do with sealing the grains, so they don't burst and release as much starch.  I sauté all rice in a tiny bit of oil before cooking it, not just with Mexican rice.  Fluffy every time!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2016)

Whisk, thanks for posting that link - great info there!


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Why do you want bland rice and beans? I always ask for limes,  salsa and hot sauce at restaurants to add to mine.



 I love tangy, spicy , salty,  'throw everything including the kitchen sink in i't rice too  , its just that the restaurant that i go to makes simple, plain, bland rice, and thats what Im trying to duplicate.

larry


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2016)

IMO the rice is supposed to be a mild accompaniment to the spicy and often saucy main parts of the Mexican meal.  

Kind of like how you wouldn't want mashed potatoes to be so heavily seasoned they overpower the gravy and fried chicken. Or something like that.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> IMO the rice is supposed to be a mild accompaniment to the spicy and often saucy main parts of the Mexican meal.
> 
> Kind of like how you wouldn't want mashed potatoes to be so heavily seasoned they overpower the gravy and fried chicken. Or something like that.



I see what you're saying. I always find myself wanting more, though


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2016)

Valid thoughts there Cheryl. A plate of gooey rich Mexican entree needs a mild rice.
To me, classic Spanish rice with all the bells and whistles can often be a main dish.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2016)

That's the beauty of Mexican food, you can go as mild or spicy as you like!   My brother loves a heavy dose of Tapatio hot sauce sprinkled on his rice.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2016)

I remember as a little girl, coming to this town I live in now, for the best Mexican restaurants in Ventura county. All I would eat was the bland Mexican rice rolled in a flour tortilla with cheese. My Mom loved hot peppers and I remember watching her with tears rolling down her cheeks. For the life of me, I couldn't understand why she would do that.
I love all Mexican food now with the exception of Mole', but I have fond memories of that Mexican rice, and still like the way it was made then, and now.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> I remember as a little girl, coming to this town I live in now, for the best Mexican restaurants in Ventura county. All I would eat was the bland Mexican rice rolled in a flour tortilla with cheese. My Mom loved hot peppers and I remember watching her with tears rolling down her cheeks. For the life of me, I couldn't understand why she would do that.
> I love all Mexican food now with the exception of Mole', but I have fond memories of that Mexican rice, and still like the way it was made then, and now.



You don't like mole? Which one?


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 6, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Valid thoughts there Cheryl. A plate of gooey rich Mexican entree needs a mild rice.
> *To me, classic Spanish rice with all the bells and whistles can often be a main dish.*


 
+1.  I love it with shrimp that has been sprinkled with a good amount of Arizona Dreaming and mixed in with the rice.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> You don't like mole? Which one?



Can't stand any of them GG. There's just something "wrong"about Mexican chocolate mixed with peppers.   I have close to an iron stomach, but that gives me indigestion from hell.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 6, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> Can't stand any of them GG. There's just something "wrong"about Mexican chocolate mixed with peppers.   I have close to an iron stomach, but that gives me indigestion from hell.




That's too bad, Kay.  Love me a good molé.  Every abuela makes it differently, a very long and complicated process.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 6, 2016)

Qa





Dawgluver said:


> That's too bad, Kay.  Love me a good molé.  Every abuela makes it differently, a very long and complicated process.



True and I'm not sure they all contain chocolate. 

DH and I made a Rick Bayless mole once for the teacher capstone event he does. It took all day but it was delicious.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 6, 2016)

Back when some of us were still on food network board there was this chef who told me how to make massive quantity of "Mexican Rice". Since I cook for a lot of people a lot of times it works. Precook rice. I.e. I use rice that takes 20 minutes to cook. I cook for 15 minutes. Cool down in the fridge, just like rice for Chinese rice. Then you can cook as much as you need, as many portions as you need, same as fried rice. Since it is pretty bland they probably just add a little bit of tomato sauce, probably seasoned, though sounds not heavily seasoned. So, a teaspoon of oil in a hot pan, let it get hot, a cup of cold rice,  swirl the rice,then add a table spoon or less of tomato sauce or less. Done.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 6, 2016)

Put a pan if water on. In a Dutch oven, saute onion, carrots, and celery in some oil. Toast brown rice, once Toasted, add water and bay leaf or two. Salt and water. Cover, reduce heat. Cook for 45-60 minutes. Turn off  heat and leave in covered pan for 60 minutes. Remove Bay leaf/ves and turn out on cookie sheet. Reheat in   microwave for 10 minutes.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 6, 2016)

CWS4322 said:


> Put a pan if water on. In a Dutch oven, saute onion, carrots, and celery in some oil. Toast brown rice, once Toasted, add water and bay leaf or two. Salt and water. Cover, reduce heat. Cook for 45-60 minutes. Turn off  heat and leave in covered pan for 60 minutes. Remove Bay leaf/ves and turn out on cookie sheet. Reheat in   microwave for 10 minutes.



And that's a recipe for?


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 7, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> And that's a recipe for?


That's how we cook rice at the Tex-Mex restaurant. Quantities not practical for the home cook, but the result is the right texture. We only use briwn rice.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 14, 2016)

*Larry, *I don't know if you read the 'what's for dinner' threads and saw my enchilada dinner and Mexican rice pic from yesterday, so thought I'd share it again here. 

I followed *Kayelle's* recipe for Mexican rice given to her by her friend who owns a restaurant, and it's *PERFECT*. Just the right amount of light seasoning in the rice that you would expect to find in a Mexican restaurant. The only thing I did differently was cut the recipe in half as it's just me here, and I like to add a few peas for color.  *Again, it's very important to sauté the rice first, to get a fluffy rice. *

Here's the recipe Kayelle posted:

*Quote:*
*My friend owns a Mexican restaurant and I could never get it just right until she taught me how. Add a tablespoon of vegetable oil to a sauce pan, and saute one cup of dry rice for a minute or two. Add 1 and 3/4 cups of water, 2 tablespoons of tomato paste, 1 tsp. of cumin, and 1/2 tsp of salt. Stir and bring to the boil. Cover, and cut heat to the lowest flame. Let it simmer for 15 min. Fluff with a fork. Perfect Mexican rice.*
*Do not try to substitute any other tomato product.....it just won't work.*
*BTW, I buy tomato paste in a tube rather than by the can. It's always ready for this recipe, and others, in the fridge without opening a whole can.* 

Here's a pic from yesterday.


----------



## larry_stewart (Jan 15, 2016)

Didn't see it, thanks for posting it.
Looks simple and good, just as I remember it from the restaurant.
Ill be sure to give it a go.

Thanks !!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 15, 2016)

You're welcome, Larry.


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 16, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> *Larry, *I don't know if you read the 'what's for dinner' threads and saw my enchilada dinner and Mexican rice pic from yesterday, so thought I'd share it again here.
> 
> I followed *Kayelle's* recipe for Mexican rice given to her by her friend who owns a restaurant, and it's *PERFECT*. Just the right amount of light seasoning in the rice that you would expect to find in a Mexican restaurant. The only thing I did differently was cut the recipe in half as it's just me here, and I like to add a few peas for color.  *Again, it's very important to sauté the rice first, to get a fluffy rice. *
> 
> ...




If that is how they in her restaurant I want to eat only in her place. Even though waiting for the dish is going to be long, it will be awesome tasting as it is cooked individually. No restaurants are willing to do that today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 17, 2016)

CharlieD said:


> If that is how they in her restaurant I want to eat only in her place. Even though waiting for the dish is going to be long, it will be awesome tasting as it is cooked individually. No restaurants are willing to do that today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


 
Charlie, I'm thinking that Kay's friend probably gave her the scaled down amounts for the home cook, and that in the restaurant they make it in larger proportions to last throughout the day.  When I made it, it was still just as good warmed up the next day.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 17, 2016)

Cheryl J said:


> Charlie, I'm thinking that Kay's friend probably gave her the scaled down amounts for the home cook, and that in the restaurant they make it in larger proportions to last throughout the day.  When I made it, it was still just as good warmed up the next day.



You are right Cheryl, she made the rice for the restaurant in large daily batches. It was her home recipe for it that she shared with me.
You and I agree that chili relleno's must be made fresh to order in a restaurant though, and I always ask before I order.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jan 17, 2016)

Kayelle said:


> You are right Cheryl, she made the rice for the restaurant in large daily batches. It was her home recipe for it that she shared with me.
> *You and I agree that chili relleno's must be made fresh to order in a restaurant though, and I always ask before I order.*


 
Yes, too much can go wrong with prepared and pre-frozen...rubbery cheese, tough batter and separating from the chiles...
I'm nearly always happy with TJ's, but I've been hesitant to try even theirs. I might though, just to see how they are in a pinch.


----------



## Ling (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Larry, I just joined a few days ago and came across your post. Hope this helps...

*Fluffy rice*: Use long grain


Rinse with cold water until almost 	clear, takes the starch and dust off
Add just a bit of salt and oil ( I 	use coconut oil) Oil helps to keep from sticking too  	
Cook as directed for rice cooker  	OR
Cook as directed, however, use 1/5 	less water than required   OR
 	 	Using the boil drain method: rinse 	rice with cold water as above
Get a pot and put water in, enough 	to cover the amount of rice you are making
boil the water and then add the 	rice whatever amount you are making
boil about 10 minutes just until 	it is getting tender and still not quite done stage
Pour rice and water into a 	colander and drain
Put colander on warm pot and cover 	with foil... *or* put  well drained rice back into pot and 	cover
Let sit and continue to absorb and 	steam until done...about 15 minutes or so, then fluff  	
*For seasoning and color for 	rice*....you have options
 

1. could use ketchup while cooking 	rice or tomato sauce or paste to color
 or  	
2. use Annatto powder, it is an orange 	red condiment and used for food coloring. It comes from the Achiote 	tree. The powder or seeds can be purchased at Spanish, Mexican or 	Latin grocery. It is a bit peppery and nutmeg like with a slight 	sweet and nutty taste.
Or
3. Use can use a condiment purchased 	at most any store..._Sazon _seasoning, 	which comes in prepackaged envelopes in small or large box_. 	_However, keep in mind this does 	contain MSG.
 You can add seasonings during the cooking process, such as garlic and even cumin in small amount just to give a boost to flavor, but not over power it.


*Now for the beans**..*.usually pinto beans are used. You can use dry or canned.


 Make your dry beans or open canned beans then: (Depending upon how much beans you are making-for every 15 oz can, use 1 TB coconut oil, hope this helps)




In a pot put coconut oil  	
Put heat on medium to medium low 	to heat oil
Put ground Cumin, garlic, should 	start to get fragrant, about 1 minute or two
Now add beans and a bit of water 	to cook until very tender and reduced liquid until thick
About 5 minutes from beans being 	done add 1 tsp or more of vinegar per 15oz can of beans and heat 	through
Add ¼ tsp of salt ( I use Pink 	Himalayan salt) per 15 oz can of beans and...
Now process your beans with a hand 	mixer or processor, if you like smooth make smooth, if you like a 	bit of beans, just remember to take some out and set aside to put 	back in once you're done processing-smoothing it out.
 	If vegan or vegetarian this works, no 	lard, just coconut oil...yippee

 As for the cheese... Queso Blanco (soft white cheese) from the store works well.


 Enjoy!


----------



## rodentraiser (Feb 18, 2016)

I have a recipe for refried beans made in the crock pot. Technically, they're not refried so I don't know how traditional they'll taste, but they are good.

Put 1 16oz bag of pinto beans into a crock pot. 

Add any or all of the following:

half a (small) chopped onion

1 tsp of salt

some pepper

some cayenne

some basil

some parsley

garlic

(I also add garlic and onion powder, too)

8 cups of chicken broth with a teaspoon of liquid smoke stirred in

Turn crock pot on high and cook for 7 to 8 hours.

Then use a beater (hand mixer) or potato masher to mash the beans until they're creamy.

The amounts of spices are pretty well to taste. I don't usually measure and just throw what I think I need into the pot.


----------



## ButterisBetter (Apr 23, 2016)

*Mexican Rice*

I have cooked Mexican rice for 50 years now,and my family loves mine. I do use chopped onion,minced garlic,and bell pepper and ground cominos (molcajete needed)and organic tomato sauce or fresh tomatoes in mine,but it seems you don't want any pieces of these in your rice. I would suggest that you use powdered onion,garlic,and cumin. I would use these when my grandchildren were small because they didn't like to bite into the onions especially. I use medium grain or long grain white rice usually,but have used brown rice which is more nutritious. Hope this helps.


----------

